# St Simons Island Redfish...finally 2/14/11



## jackstraw (Jan 3, 2011)

After spending three days on the water scouting and fishing areas from the ocean to well west of the I-95 corridor. I can tell you the fishing has been tough. I fished with some excellent anglers, including Michelle, Capt. TJ and Justin & Tracy from Douglas, GA on Saturday. Capt. TJ and I found some stripers on Thursday in terrible weather. On Friday, Michelle and I threw on hundreds of spooky reds without a look, and scouted several creeks without seeing fish. Saturday I figured we'd throw some crabs on the spooky fish, and only got one bite--and that fish pulled the hook (no fish Saturday, so Justin and Tracy will receive a free trip in the future). I feel like I need to report the bad days as well as the good--even guys like me, that spend a lot of time on the water, run into some tough conditions and will come across fish with a case of lock jaw. 
Today was different...finally. Although it took some looking, I finally found some fish that would eat. Ended up with 9 Reds and had a couple of good ones pull the hooks. Had a couple lower slots, couple upper slots and four good overs, up to 26". Water was gin clear, and all but a couple fish were caught on a white Exude soft plastic jerk bait with a weighted worm hook. Gulp 3" Shrimp and Gulp New Penny jerk bait caught a couple too. All fish released.
























Had three BIG crazy otters barkin at me and raising straight up out of the water to look at me. Kinda kooky! Maybe I was sore mouthin their dinner, I don't know...
































Couldn't go home til I found this heart shaped spot tail for my Baby for Valentine's Day. What are odds?


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

love st. simon's! fished there with capt. mark noble once a couple years ago. yall have a special place there.


----------



## billyk (Nov 15, 2007)

man, i love that neck of the woods. Used to fish a ton just north of there, St Catherines Island, Wassaw Sound, Sapelo Island. Used to run out to Grey's reef a bunch as well. Those little tidal creeks can get interesting. 

We fished a creek, only accessable from the Atlantic side of St. Catherines Island. Could only come in at High Tide, and fair weather. Wasn't paying attention, as I was absolutely slaying the trouts and reds, and let the tide get to far out, by the time the next tide came in, the weather had picked up to the point where I couldn't get out ddue to the seas. Had to spend the night on the boat !! Lucky it was summer, and I was preppared ! made a campfire on the beach, and grilled some fresh trout over it !!


----------

